
Innocent man who spent 23 years in prison falls for OneCoin cryptocurrency scam - mbgaxyz
http://www.sixthtone.com/news/chen-man-scammed-out-compensation-money
======
mbgaxyz
Just awful:

...he thought OneCoin presented an opportunity to catch up to the modern world
after his 23 years in prison. “Most people are not familiar with this area,
so, in this new field, I could perhaps stand on the same starting line as
everyone else,” he said. “I’ve been disconnected from society for too long.”

